# Vape Orenda - Juice Reviews



## kevkev (10/10/14)

Hi Guys,

I don't see a thread for this, if I missed it please could the mods/admins move my thread.


I got my first Whirling Dervish bottle today from SubOhmVapour owned by @RevnLucky7 

I cleaned out my REO last night and she remained unloved and empty until this morning.

Undecided as to what I should load into the bottle I smelled all the juices and Whirling Dervish has such a weird smell. Quickly wicked up the atty and dropped a few drops on the wick.

My first vape I thought, what the hell is this, took a few more vapes, dropped some more juice on the wick, vaped some more and then only did I start to enjoy this juice.

What I get from Whirling dervish is a Spicy Cinnamon Custard with a very faint hint of honey. I like the spiciness I get from it, it reminds me of Chai Tea almost, creamy and spicy. I love it.

Anyway this is my initial impressions of Whirling Dervish. Will report back on my findings of this juice once I have given it some more vape time.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/10/14)

kevkev said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I don't see a thread for this, if I missed it please could the mods/admins move my thread.
> 
> ...



That's that "bud shock" for you mate. I think The Derv is a prime example of this experience. The first toot completely throws you. It's like a total KO to the palette. As your taste adjusts to the first initial experience the layers start coming through. You'll get the custard first, but there's also a very enjoyable lingering sweetness of a berry that stays behind and rounds of the spice very nicely.

#thatdervdoe is a taste sensation and experience you don't just sum up in one vape. Some days you'll pick up new notes, other days you'll lose some. It's an ever evolving vape and a great one to have in your rotation. Lincoln promises a similar experience with Iron Pour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/10/14)

Nice review @kevkev! Glad you enjoying it! Love the derv as well, it's an awesome juice! Vaping it at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (11/10/14)

yip, enjoying it too. Had it yesterday loaded. Its a different custard style flavour, due to the "spicy whatever" it is. I dont know if it is cinnamon, I actually dont think so.....


----------



## Silver (26/10/14)

Hi all

After much hype about this juice, I purchased a bottle of Vape Orenda's Whirling Dervish from @RevnLucky7 at SubOhmVapor. The 30ml cost me R280. I got the 18mg strength. I am unsure of the PG/VG ratio, but it looks and feels 50/50 to me.

I have been vaping it in one of my devices for the past 3 weeks. Here goes...

*Vape Orenda - WHIRLING DERVISH (18mg)*

*Bottom line - Spicy cinnamon, slightly sweetish and mild tobacco. Spicy initially but it becomes more subtle the more you vape it. Great quality juice and I did enjoy the experience but the flavour itself is not my favourite. I doubt I would re-order. *




The juice has an orange colour. It doesn't smell much but has a light and fruity smell.

Straight off I get a cinnamon *flavour *followed by a creamy and smooth slight sweetness. In the background is a mild tobacco. The cinnamon is quite strong at first but it tones down a lot once you get used to it. In the first few days I also got a "green shoots" type of flavour which I didn't like - makes me think of wheatgrass or bamboo shoots. But that went away.

After a while, the flavour of Whirling Dervish becomes more subtle, more balanced and more enjoyable. Definitely one that grows on you. I like it that the flavours are not overdone. You can taste this is definitely a premium complex juice.

To me it's more of a savoury vape and is on the wettish side. It is a warm vape and not refreshing. It tastes very natural.

The *throat hit *is medium. Not a thumper like some other 18mg juices. The spiciness does add a nice touch to the throat and it leaves my lips slightly tingling.

I find it has a coarse texture - quite dense. I would say its between bold and mellow. Initially a bit more bold given the spiciness but after a while (a few tanks) it does get more subtle and tends to mellow out a bit.

For me this was not an all dayer - I found that it made my mouth dry and made me very thirsty.

The *aftertaste *for me was mixed. Sometimes I found the juice left a dry dull taste in my mouth - hard to describe. Probably the cinnamon after effect. But other times I had the pleasant sweetish creaminess lingering. Strange how it varied.

The juice vaped very nicely in my Reo. I used two different coils. A 0.66 ohm paracoil and a 1.07 ohm single. I found that at higher power, the spiciness came out more and at lower power it was slightly sweeter and less spicy. I enjoyed both setups.

This is definitely a very well put together complex juice with quite an unusual flavour. It is alluring and somewhat "mystical" in that you are unsure what you will taste on your next toot. It kept me interested for a while. However, while I enjoyed the experience, the flavour itself is not my favourite, so I doubt I would re-order.

I think those that like spicy vapes should give this a try. 


Packaging:
- I think the packaging is good.
- A dark amber glass bottle with a glass dripper that is easy to use. 
- The labelling looks nice but you can hardly read the flavour or the strength - it is so small. That said, I do believe this was the only juice made by Vape Orenda at the time. There is also no PG/VG ratio on the label.
- The cap is not "child deterrent"

Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 with 0.66 ohm para-coil and 1.07 ohm single coil - cotton wick - (14 to 27 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (26/10/14)

Excellent honest review as always @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (26/10/14)

As always a great read @Silver !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (26/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> After much hype about this juice, I purchased a bottle of Vape Orenda's Whirling Dervish from @RevnLucky7 at SubOhmVapor. The 30ml cost me R280. I got the 18mg strength. I am unsure of the PG/VG ratio, but it looks and feels 50/50 to me.
> 
> ...


Great review @Silver ! You rock as always!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (26/10/14)

Awesome Review @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (26/10/14)

Great review @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/14)

Thanks guys - much appreciated!


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> After much hype about this juice, I purchased a bottle of Vape Orenda's Whirling Dervish from @RevnLucky7 at SubOhmVapor. The 30ml cost me R280. I got the 18mg strength. I am unsure of the PG/VG ratio, but it looks and feels 50/50 to me.
> 
> ...


I almost bought this one, I was torn between the Dervish and the Van Gogh. I was swearing at myself for not taking the Dervish after trying the Van Gogh but this review has confirmed why I didn't take it in the first place, sounds too spicy for me. Thanks for the great review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I almost bought this one, I was torn between the Dervish and the Van Gogh. I was swearing at myself for not taking the Dervish after trying the Van Gogh but this review has confirmed why I didn't take it in the first place, sounds too spicy for me. Thanks for the great review



Thanks @BumbleBee 

Look, make no mistake, this is a quality juice.
I did find that the spicyness toned down after vaping it for a while. The first 2 or 3 days it was very spicy. Then it became just spicy - and toward the last week, it now feels only slightly spicy. I guess that's how one's taste buds gets used to things.

Definitely worth a try if you are into spicy vapes - but if you don't like spicy vapes then its better to go for something else.

For me, it doesn't taste like anything I have vaped before - so it was a great experience. But at the price, it's just not enough of my type of flavour to get it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/10/14)

To a tee as I experienced it. Put into words as only @Silver can. Thx.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/14)

Andre said:


> To a tee as I experienced it. Put into words as only @Silver can. Thx.



Thank you very much @Andre! 
I love it when you confirm my findings - it feels great
Nevertheless, I do always welcome your own nuances - as you experience it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I almost bought this one, I was torn between the Dervish and the Van Gogh. I was swearing at myself for not taking the Dervish after trying the Van Gogh but this review has confirmed why I didn't take it in the first place, sounds too spicy for me. Thanks for the great review



It is Spicy but it is one of the juices that I didn't pass on and kept... and just as well because @Tom wanted to try it and came past my place on the way to Germany and "borrowed it".

As always Hi Ho @Silver did a fine review job once again!

I will reorder this one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/10/14)

Great review and spot on with your findings @Silver

I am a big fan of the derv I must say! But I can see how some may not take to it.

Keep the great reviews coming

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/10/14)

Another great review @Silver... Spot on!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (26/10/14)

It has become one of my favourite juices actually. I has the best flavour in a Kayfun IMHO.

Thanks again Rob for helping me out on that.... i will return the favour one day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/10/14)

Great review as always @Silver 
@BumbleBee, how does the Van Gogh taste? I haven't seen any reviews on this one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great review as always @Silver
> @BumbleBee, how does the Van Gogh taste? I haven't seen any reviews on this one.


I'm guessing there aren't any reviews on it because nobody has the balls to call it kuk. It's kuk! I've only tried it once, dripped a little and hated it. Tastes just like the cheap "dunhill" flavours that came with those cigalikes a few years ago, only much stronger. I'm going to let it stand a little and try it again before flushing it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/10/14)

Thanks for the info @BumbleBee. I was going to order it last week but changed my mind. Lucky I didn't.


----------

